# Keeping reptiles in a garage?



## nathanreptile (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello, I have a garage that gets used very little, I was planning to insulate it and use it to keep lizards in, what do I need to do to convert my garage and has anyone done this?

It's a single skin brick build with concrete floor, i assume I need to batten the walls, insulate then board, what else do I need to do?

Also underplaying and carpeting the floor to insulate it,

Thanks for any advice,


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

Me myself id put some damp membrane on the walls/floor/ceiling then frame it out put loft insulation in the batten it the other way then put insulation board in then face it, its not mega expensive if yu get seconds insulation board but it give yu like a double skin


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

*How I'm doing my wooden shed*

Hi there, I'm in the process of making a 8 x 14 ft wooden shed into a rep room, I know it would be different for a brick garage but I did a lot of research on the net- not searching for info on rep rooms but just googling garage conversions into home offices or playrooms etc- you get a few more results with something more common than rep rooms,you may find what you want there- This is what I'm doing for my conversion- there may well be people reading this and thinking of what i have done as seriously overkill but I wanted to put the effort in now rather than possibly struggling in the winter to keep temps stable, We 1" battened the walls,ceiling and floor and put a breathable membrane up,which created an 1" air gap then put wood battens on top of the inch ones to bring the depth up enough to take 75mm celotex , we chose celotex because i thought it might be easier than fibre and i read that the foil insulation is good but foam boards come in with better insulation qualities, they slotted in between all the battening( i couldn't get seconds and the bill to celotex all the shed was a frightening £380 or so,taped all the seams and joints methodically with foil tape, we had previously stapled up foil insulation when the shed was just a shed so rather that waste it we have covered the foam with that as well!, taped all seams, floor is to be finished with ply boards then vinyl flooring( in a sheet rather than tiles- incase of water slips etc-) for my benefit rather than retaining heat but i'm sure it will help and finally- phew-finished, I dont know if I did it right- defo too late now but I'm guessing it would be similar for your garage- good luck and hope to see a post soon on progress-I will be putting some pics on when we are getting vivs in place. Very exciting project and worth the misery, splinters, cost and pain!! I do think you will find some sites out there with simliar projects and a garage is probably easier and better than a shed so good luck.


----------

